# Glowing?



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, first of all i have heard both answers to this Question so i wanna figure out which is true. When the exhaust pipe glow right next to the motor what does this mean?? i've been told its rich and the un-burnt gas ignites in the pipe and causes it to glow and i've been told it happens when its lean due to rising motor temp? as youve guessed i have this problem what do you guys think?


----------



## ruglandj (Apr 2, 2010)

dsbray said:


> Ok, first of all i have heard both answers to this Question so i wanna figure out which is true. When the exhaust pipe glow right next to the motor what does this mean?? i've been told its rich and the un-burnt gas ignites in the pipe and causes it to glow and i've been told it happens when its lean due to rising motor temp? as youve guessed i have this problem what do you guys think?



Definitely not an expert here but I am thinking it is running lean.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

From everything I've read it definitely lean.


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

see and thats what ive thought but, a guy told me about the whole gas thing in the pipe and i figured he would know cause he works at a arctic cat dealer, so now i'm confused


----------



## ruglandj (Apr 2, 2010)

pull a spark plug. if its kinda white definitely lean. Black - Rich.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

How far does the glow travel up the pipe?


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

yea if rich it should be more than a little spot


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

it goes about 6 inches give or take. whats the differance from a slow jet and a pilot jet?


----------



## bruteornothin (Feb 18, 2010)

Had the same thing happen to me and it was running really lean!! Pipe would glow beet red even while it was sitting idling!! Sounds like you need to re-jet the carbs, if it is carburated!


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

i wuld definatly say lean but its easy to tell if you just pull a plug and check it.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

I had a DS650 back in the day that glowed the stock headpipe like crazy. It was running a little lean so i rejetted, played around with it, got it right and it still glowed, so i fattened it up beyond the point of running correctly and it still glowed. When i installed my Ron Woods exhaust...no more glowing. got me to thinking (which is sometimes scary and/or dangerous) so i put a mic on the headpipes. the ron woods was considerably thicker. Had a YFZ that glowed the headpipe no matter what also. Just jet it right, if it glows i glows...relle no stopping it


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

yea its a 07 750, and thats when it was glowing at idle. i did re-jet it before that with 140f and 144r 2 1/2 turns out, it ran good all day never notice anything on the pipe than i started it next day and at idle it started to glow. it was only the rear pipe that glowed though. confused


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

I took it to a friend of mine that works on atvs and even he is having troubles, he keeps talking about the slow jets. anybody know what they are compared to the pilots? or are they the same? he said they are also called secondary jets? I got a yearly atv trip next weekend so i'm starting to get nervous about having her ready!


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

As long as ur plugs look good i wouldnt worry about it, slow jetilot jet same thing

----------------------------

also hear em called low speed jets...whatever


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

do note that the rear header that comes with the swamp series will glow easier than the stock one. it's thinner walled, so they say.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Cheap headers on vehicles will glow also


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

expensive ones glow also my hmf glowed but it was rich got it tuned nice and it still glowed. But I agree with the other guys on here read your plugs, they will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im thinkin the brutes, I know the 05's had #38 pilots. We didnt carry #40 pilots that would fit from our selection of different pilot jets. The brutes used a weird pilot jet. But the pilot from the 650 prairie will fit in our brute carbs and they are #40's. Try those. Thats what I run in mine and works great. Of course I've never had a glowing header pipe either.


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats good to know about the rear pipe, when i first saw it i was worried about blowing it up. talked with the guy working on it and he said he has 152f and 158r and the top end is great but the low end is still slugish so i figure i'm going to have to change the slow jets right? even when i had 140 & 144 in it, it was good but still the low end issue, the mains don't have anything to do with low end right.


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

bleedngreen68 thanks thats good to know!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The mains are mid and top end only. Try removing your air box lid. If it runs better then yer definately lean since you are now letting in more air. Jetting is such a pain in the arse sometimes. And some brutes run better than others.


----------

